# opinion poll for a lawns boll club



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

I am doing an opinion poll to see what interest can be generated into the possibility of a lawn bowls sports club on the silver coast of Portugal (Caldas Da Rainha). would anyone who lives, holidays or looking to holiday or looking to live in this region of Portugal be interested in taking part. this is currently an opinion poll only and as yet is not a business.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you need to direct this question at the older members of the forum. 













Paging Mr Blueskies, paging Mr Blueskies.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Seriously though, make up a poster and drop it into our store in Tornada and we will try to get some direct feedback for you.
James


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Is this anything like watching paint dry? :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Sorry just had to do that but good luck.

Peterfc 666? For today a Superhero


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

What an awfully good idea! During the long warm summer evenings here it wood be ideal.
Why most people associate this sport with being aged is beyond me as it is played by all ages.
Hope you find a lot of interest Lass!


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

*lawn bowls*



silvers said:


> Seriously though, make up a poster and drop it into our store in Tornada and we will try to get some direct feedback for you.
> James


thankyou James I presume you are the british store over there, it won't be a poster though but the actual questionnaire with an introduction. Can I get the same onto this forum in the hopes of people filling it in and sending it to me. Not sure how this works on the forum l


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

its not just for seniors, I agree, I do have replies filtering through from other sources, and the age group is fairly wide, but I do need a much higher number to make the opinion poll viable. I also want to access as many Portuguese, as possible, in the hopes of introducing them to the sport


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

well at least I am getting a response, need to work on how to get a better one. 
I don't about ubuntu linux system can you give me a quick run down on it


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

yorkshire lass said:


> I don't about ubuntu linux system can you give me a quick run down on it


Forget it and use windows! Never had any problems!


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

*lawn bowls*



mitz said:


> Forget it and use windows! Never had any problems!


hello mitz, just found I can put up a forum poll, but will have to re-invent my questions, I think to make it work. so that is tomorrows job, hope you all take part. 

Nice to see you are from Alcobaca, that means people living in this part of Portugal, but live away from Caldas Da Rainha are reading this, wonderful.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

mitz said:


> Why most people associate this sport with being aged is beyond me as it is played by all ages.


I am not going to say anything, no siree Bob, not me. (walks away whistling.)


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

At my advanced age Silvers, pocket billiards is all I can manage !


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> At my advanced age Silvers, pocket billiards is all I can manage !


Hi Mr.Blueskies

21 plus vat :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

That's right Peter, your only as old as "what" your feeling !


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a Lawn Bowls club in Sarzedo, near Arganil, run by a couple called Trevor and Denise. I thought it might be helpful to know this, in case you want their advice etc. Their website is Welcome to www.bowlinginportugal.com.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

will have a look cheers


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Seriously though, make up a poster and drop it into our store in Tornada and we will try to get some direct feedback for you.
> James


You never miss a chance to advertise yourself do you???


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

My O.H. would be more than happy to travel from Alcobaca to Caldas da Rainha to play bowls. It is certainly not an old person's game, in fact if you want a fun way to keep physically and mentally active then he says give it a go. Good liuck with the survey Lass.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

hello camerashy thanks for the vote of confidence. there is another thread with the suevey on it do you want to do it, might put a quick poll on its place. there are plenty of cafes about etc where a questionnaire can be picked up, suppose it depends where you go out. Working on getting some out into Obidos and Alcobaca anyway


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi yorkshire lass.
Have you tried opening a new thread on the subject with a poll created in it.
It is one of the options at the bottom of the page (Additional Items) when you start a new thread.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

At my advanced age Silvers, pocket billiards is all I can manage.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> At my advanced age Silvers, pocket billiards is all I can manage.


Mr.Blueskies

21 plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat plus vat

You make me feel young at 61.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Your starting to repeat yourself. I say, your starting to repeat
yourself !


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Believe now is 20% or is it 19???
20....19..???


----------

